# glibc ohne nptlonly?

## ConiKost

Moin!

Ich habe da mal eine Frage. Ich habe mir am WE ein Gentoo aufgebaut, welches ich für einen VDR einsetzen möchte.

Jetzt wollte ich für die Ausgabe zum VDR media-plugins/vdr-em84xx emergen.

Diese benötigen die media-video/em84xx-libraries.

Da habe ich folgendes bekommen:

Please recompile glibc with USE="glibc-compat20 -nptlonly"

Oke, das verstehe ich soweit. Aber ich sehe das Problem, dass bei glibc 2.7-r2 kein nptlonly useflag mehr angeboten wird. Ich darf also verstehen, dass es standard immer mit nptlonly gebaut wird?

Was kann ich nun machen, um es ohne nptlonly zu bauen, damit die em84xx-libraries nutzbar werden. Oder ist das garnicht notwendig und ich muss nur das useflag glibc-compat20 setzen?

Danke im Vorraus.

emerge --info

 *Quote:*   

> VDR / # emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.2.3, glibc-2.7-r1, 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 i586)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

----------

## misterjack

Einfach ausprobieren, oder auf stable glibc zurückgehen  :Smile: 

----------

## ConiKost

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Einfach ausprobieren, oder auf stable glibc zurückgehen 

 

Moin!

Die Stable glibc hat auch kein nptlonly und kein glibc-compat20 ...

Aber ein downgrade geht doch nicht einfach so? Das würde mich dach das System schrotten?

----------

## schachti

Ja, ein Downgrade der glibc ist nicht so einfach. Bevor Du da was ausprobierst, leg Dir lieber mit quickpkg ein Backup der derzeit installierten, funktionstüchtigen glibc an. Falls was schiefgeht, kannst Du das über eine Live CD wieder einspielen.

----------

## misterjack

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Stable glibc hat auch kein nptlonly und kein glibc-compat20 ...
> 
> 

 

Ups, hab Ausgabe von eix falsch interpretiert.

----------

